

Drupal.org down, moving from CVS to Git. - lut4rp
http://drupal.org/

======
lut4rp
Also, an obituary to Drupal CVS by Larry "Crell" Garfield:
<http://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/cvs-obituary>

